# Oil Catch cans-again!



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone installed this oil catch can: Made by Moroso part # 85474, they don;t specify a vehicle, just LS-1&2- $170.00
The cans most mentioned on here, are not available through my local Performance shop, so, i;m hoping the Moroso unit, which is in stock here, can be bolted on
Thanks for any info


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ridiculous price for a very basic mod.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Not exaclty the answer i was looking for, buddy
I don;t think the Billet specialties or the other one that seems to be most mentioned are any cheaper, at least by the time i pay shipping to Ontario, Canada. mind you, the Am.dollar is less than Canadian, so maybe they;d be what, $150.
Anyway, back to my post, anyone install the Moroso, just wanna know if its an fit, if not, i will order from Billet,


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any catch can will fit. It's just a can with two 3/8" I.D. hoses going to it. That one has a bracket that you'll have to mount somewhere on the side. You can easily make a bigger better one than that and mounted out of sight for $15 but if you're looking for something to fill up the bay spend the money.


----------



## Russ Dalba (Mar 17, 2011)

I have come accross many LS engines with a blow by problem. Usually the oil rings are the problem. I had this problem in a car that I road raced and eventually the engine blew.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

As far as price, $170, $150, $100 . . . who cares. Get what works best for you. A hassle may not be worth a few bucks if that's what it comes down to. 
I don't have any input on these engines, but I think highly of oil catch cans. They're only a good thing and inexpensive to do.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*cans*

Problem i;m having here is no local performance shop deals with the companies that list a "bolt on" GTO can, so, i'll get the Moroso & fit it,
I don;t know if i have an oiled intake problem, but it seems like its a good idea anyway
thanks for your input


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Try Elite Engineering?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

porkandbeans said:


> As far as price, $170, $150, $100 . . . who cares. Get what works best for you. A hassle may not be worth a few bucks if that's what it comes down to.
> I don't have any input on these engines, but I think highly of oil catch cans. They're only a good thing and inexpensive to do.


I care because the "get what you pay for" dogma is especially questionable in regards to catch cans. How do you determine high quality and "works the best"? How much it costs? How pretty they look or the color? The material they're made out of? Or is it how they actually work? 

You need either a pretty large one or a two stage with coalescing filter in front to condense vapors and fine mist. Those little cans don't do that but still cost an arm and a leg. The engine bay is also the last place I'd want to add another piece of hardware. A lot of people relocate to unclutter the bay. I guess you can do what everybody else does because it must work . . . :rofl:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I should add that for those that want the best and money is no object, unquestionably a vacuum pump vented to atmosphere is the best.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Elite*

Thanks Bwin - Elite will drop right to my door!


----------

